# Candaina Who Lives With Hubby In UK Wanting to Move Back Home



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

Is the spouse visa process different for Canadians who live overseas and are looking to move back to Canada with their spouse?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

foreversamijo said:


> Is the spouse visa process different for Canadians who live overseas and are looking to move back to Canada with their spouse?


I must say that the process is long, difficult and a pain in the ass. Do you have a job already lined up in Canada? It looks better when you sponsor if you do of course. Will your spouse be eligible for a work visa, all change in 2015. Ate you doing it from London or within Canada, both have good/bad points. Look into processing times and look at what you both want out of it, waiting without work for 1-2 years can be stressful. Good luck.


----------



## truncat (Aug 4, 2014)

Outland applications through the London visa office are taking around 6 months to process, at the moment. For citizens, there is no requirement to have a job lined up in Canada before you go, they just need some sort of proof you intend to move back and have plans for supporting yourself. So you can start the process now and when the PR comes through then move over. My fiance included a letter from his father saying he would be happy to have us stay with him until we find jobs there in Canada.

If you decide to, here is the guide on sponsoring a spouse: 
cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/fc.asp

Read through the guides, and especially the "Part 3: Information guides" for your country-specific guide.

Good luck! There are a lot of forms but they are fairly straightforward, if you have any questions about how to fill in the forms a quick Google search should help you out - for example, I wasn't sure what to put in IMM0008 question 3 so I just searched for "IMM0008 question 3" and there were many other people with the same question and answers. Very helpful, and there's no need for an immigration lawyer (they are pricey!).


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

truncat said:


> Outland applications through the London visa office are taking around 6 months to process, at the moment. For citizens, there is no requirement to have a job lined up in Canada before you go, they just need some sort of proof you intend to move back and have plans for supporting yourself. So you can start the process now and when the PR comes through then move over. My fiance included a letter from his father saying he would be happy to have us stay with him until we find jobs there in Canada. If you decide to, here is the guide on sponsoring a spouse: cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/fc.asp Read through the guides, and especially the "Part 3: Information guides" for your country-specific guide. Good luck! There are a lot of forms but they are fairly straightforward, if you have any questions about how to fill in the forms a quick Google search should help you out - for example, I wasn't sure what to put in IMM0008 question 3 so I just searched for "IMM0008 question 3" and there were many other people with the same question and answers. Very helpful, and there's no need for an immigration lawyer (they are pricey!).


This is great! Thank you. 

If you don't mind me asking, how much (roughly) is the cost to sponsor your spouse?


----------



## truncat (Aug 4, 2014)

The fees are $1040 CAD for a spouse (no dependent children), and there is also a medical exam that is another few hundred - it was $498 for me in Melbourne but I think that is more expensive than most places, in Canada I think they can be done for $250. The rest (police checks from any country you have lived in for >6 months, notarized copies of documents, visa photos, costs to ship the application) add up a little bit but I wouldn't estimate more than a few hundred dollars depending on your situation.

Just did a quick Google currency conversion - I would think £1000 max for everything altogether.


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

truncat said:


> The fees are $1040 CAD for a spouse (no dependent children), and there is also a medical exam that is another few hundred - it was $498 for me in Melbourne but I think that is more expensive than most places, in Canada I think they can be done for $250. The rest (police checks from any country you have lived in for >6 months, notarized copies of documents, visa photos, costs to ship the application) add up a little bit but I wouldn't estimate more than a few hundred dollars depending on your situation. Just did a quick Google currency conversion - I would think £1000 max for everything altogether.


Wow! This is really good to know.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard that if you and your spouse have been living together for 2 years, you don't have to wait the waiting periods as mentioned above. Is that correct?


----------



## truncat (Aug 4, 2014)

I think that's the case, you can look up "condition 51" on the CIC website. If you are applying as a common law couple, it will need to be 2 years _as common law_, which starts after the first 12 months, so 3 years total. The condition really doesn't have any other differences from a normal PR though.


----------

